# David



## freedda

I'm looking for the spelling of David in these languages. I believe that David in Hebrew is Daleth-Vav-Daleth, but can someone confirm this? I've also seen the letter Vav spelled Vawv or Waw.  

For ancient Hebrew and Aramaic, I have found the character Dal (daleth), but no corresponding Vav (or Vawv) letter. 

Regards, David (of course).


----------



## david314

Welcome to the forum, freedda!

*ד-ו-ד *

This is the proper Hebrew spelling. I do not believe that there exists an Aramaic variant.


----------



## Vodka

David =דווד
Two vav not one..


----------



## tFighterPilot

Vodka said:


> David =דווד
> Two vav not one..


Where have you ever seen David spelled that way?


----------



## Vodka

tFighterPilot said:


> Where have you ever seen David spelled that way?



i know alot of Davids..

It's דווד two vav!


----------



## Macnas

Vodka said:


> i know alot of Davids..
> 
> It's דווד two vav!




I have to agree with tFighterPilot. I've never seen it spelled that way.


----------



## amikama

I've seen דוד and דויד (and דייוויד for the same name in English), but *never* דווד. Perhaps דוויד yes, but certainly not דווד!


----------



## sawyeric1

Which is the more common spelling for "David" - דויד or דוד?


----------



## Amadé

sawyeric1 said:


> Which is the more common spelling for "David" - דויד or דוד?


דוד imo.


----------



## utopia

Hebrew names are spelled the way the bearer of the name wants: זוהר or זהר
מירב or מרב and so on.

In the case of David - it's either דויד or דוד. There is no such spelling as דווד, unless it's the Arabic Dawud.


----------

